# Random Pop Music Acting As Country



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I asked my Elder who was singing, I told her it was my brother's name.
She asked what brother?
Tim died at 5 days old at St Johns in Detroit
She said George?
















Guess what we're listening to on a 4.5 Slippy Kinda Day


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I got's a little hitch in my git - a - long from riding my Deere


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Bob Marley - One Love.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I decided to go head to the mountains of Busch


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

O-shen - waiting for you. (Reggae)


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Nickelback - Edge of a revolution.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

O-shen - country boy (Reggae)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here 's some Jamaica shat


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Sh%t southern women say episode 2.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I much prefer THIS Bob Marley:


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Be careful, I got berated for admitting I like the comedian Bob Marley and his foul mouth antics.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cajun is all i can tolerate listening to any more. Country is either crap or too sad. Cajun gives me happy feet.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"Girl With Faraway Eyes"; "Dead Flowers". The Rolling Stones.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Here 's some Jamaica shat


Think I seen on Fake Book..today is the old criminals birthday. 74 maybe?


----------

